# 1000.2 vs 1000.4



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Can someone explain the difference between the 1000.2 and 1000.4 dish?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Larger dish, different LNBs
1000.4 is used for both Eastern and Western Arcs, while the 1000.2 is used only for Western Arc. 1000.2 is being phased out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> Can someone explain the difference between the 1000.2 and 1000.4 dish?


Is it pure technical question or you thinking about install/buy one of those ? What sats you're looking for?


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Just switching from 110/119/61.5 and have heard different opinions.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would go for 1k4 - it's new model and should lasts for many years.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you have 61.5 now and your locals are on 77 or 61.5, you will get the 1000.4 EA dish, Western Arc currently gets 110. 119, 129 and is given the 1000.4 WA dish.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I am in the eastern arc, michigan.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> I am in the eastern arc, michigan.


then EA 1k4 is your preferred choice


----------



## N0mad (Apr 20, 2011)

Why would they phase out the 1000.2? The 1000.4 has an offset "eye piece" due to 61.5. 110/119/129 are all spaced out evenly in space so that LNB (1000.2) has 3 "eye pieces" evenly spaced out. You put a 1K4 on a WA install, then seems to me you'd be missing an orbital.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They're phasing it out because it's easier to make one dish with an interchangeable LNB assembly.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

N0mad said:


> Why would they phase out the 1000.2? The 1000.4 has an offset "eye piece" due to 61.5. 110/119/129 are all spaced out evenly in space so that LNB (1000.2) has 3 "eye pieces" evenly spaced out. You put a 1K4 on a WA install, then seems to me you'd be missing an orbital.


There is now a WA LNB assembly (3 evenly spaced LNBs, integrated switch) for the 1000.4.


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting, now I'm trying to figure out what I have and when/if I need to worry about it.

When I first signed up for Dish (2007), they installed two dishes (I have had an international package from day 1).

A couple/three years ago, I was notified that they needed to swap out my Dishes, and at the time a single dish was installed (Dish Pro). 

There are no markings on the dish that indicate if it's a 1000.x dish or not. I've attached a pdf with pictures, if anyone can help me.

If it is not a 1000.4, any idea when they are phasing the other dishes out?

I am currently pointed to: 110/118/119/129.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's D1000+ and you have no any reason to worry !


----------

